# breathing rapidly



## shadybabe (May 2, 2005)

can any one give me any tips.iv just brought a chihuahua puppy yesturdat.he is 8 weeks old.seems alright in himself.problem is he seems to be breathing fast.what i mean is when i look at him when his lying sown you can see his body going up and down rapidly.his got abit of diarrea but think thats the change with diet and envirment.please can anyone help. worried


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Has he been vet checked since you got him? With him being so young and small, you may want to have a vet check him. Diahrrea in a pup that young could dehydrate them VERY fast.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I would definately have the vet check him out. I think it is a good idea to take a new puppy in as soon as possible to be checked out, even if there doesn't seem to be anything wrong. 

I agree with NoahFl that diarrhea in a small pup can be dangerous-especially in a chi as they are usually so tiny. I don't feel qualified to comment on his breathing and the diarrhea could, as you said, be due to diet and change in environment. However, whatever the cause they can become dehydrated and hypoglycimic very quickly. It wouldn't hurt to give him a bit of Nutrical, or if you don't have Nutrical, rub a little karo syrup or honey on his gums and be sure he is drinking plenty of fluids.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah i agree he needs to be seen by a vet asap, :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

you should have him to the vet within 48 hours of bringing him home.....


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

How fast is fast? Anything greater than 40 breaths per minute at relaxed rest would worry me to the point of emergency in a very young puppy. Accompanied with diarrhea you could have a time bomb on your hands so get your puppy checked out ASAP. 

There are many reasons dogs breath rapidly at rest, pain, discomfort, or infection being the most common. If his breathing is labored, it would be even more cause for concern.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Please update us


----------



## shadybabe (May 2, 2005)

hi sorry didnt get messages till now.his got to see vet friday for checkup and injection.his breathing has calmed down now,and diaraerea has stopped,someone did tell me that when there puppies they do tend to breath faster.seems alright now though.running around,dragging my slippers,stealing my socks.they make you laugh there so tiny yet they try and drag things twice the size of them.thanks for your help any hows, there just so small that you worry yourself mad


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm glad you are taking him to the vet. I am aslo glad that his diarhea is gone... 

Dogs do breath faster than humans normally.... 

I hope he is ok... 

Good luck and God bless...


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Maybe you could post a picture of the little guy who's causing his mommy such big worries?  

Glad he seems to be doing so much better.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Glad you took him to the vet to be checked and he is o.k. We all worry if we think something is not right with our babies.


----------

